# FYI: 'The Irish Times' free online at irishtimes.com from Monday



## rmelly (29 Jun 2008)

In case anyone hasn't seen this:

http://www.irishtimes.ie/newspaper/ireland/2008/0628/1214567648629.html?via=mr


----------



## NicolaM (29 Jun 2008)

Thanks Rmelly


----------



## ajapale (29 Jun 2008)

I read the article on Saturdays IT. 

I found it very badly drafted and confusing!

Is there a summary of the key points to be had anywhere?

It read like an internal memo (full of management speak) and was definitely not written with customers/potential customers in mind.



> If they prefer, they can join the new  _Irish Times_ Crossword Club - to be introduced on Monday - and access our digital archive dating back to the foundation of the newspaper in 1859, for the same period



So if I want to access the (excellent) digital archive I have to join a _"Crossword_" Club? weird...


----------



## rmelly (29 Jun 2008)

> Is there a summary of the key points to be had anywhere?


 
Not sure, I heard about it from the same 'article'.


----------



## europhile (29 Jun 2008)

http://www.irishtimes.com/about/help/faq_relaunch.html


----------



## redstar (30 Jun 2008)

*Irish Times Online goes Free*

I see the Irish Times on-line edition is Free access from today ...

[broken link removed]


----------



## ubiquitous (30 Jun 2008)

Typical of the Irish Times, they make a bad decision (i.e. charging fees for subscriptions for online access to their paper), it rebounds badly on them (over 90% of existing "free" subscribers opt not to pay) and it still takes them the guts of a decade to reverse it


----------



## Mpsox (30 Jun 2008)

*Re: Irish Times Online goes Free*

with the exception of the crosswords for which you have to join their crossword club


----------



## so-crates (30 Jun 2008)

*Re: Irish Times Online goes Free*

unless you already have a subscription to ireland.com in which case you are already a member...


----------



## Guest124 (30 Jun 2008)

*Re: Irish Times Online goes Free*

This is good to see and a welcome move.


----------



## redstar (30 Jun 2008)

*Re: Irish Times Online goes Free*



so-crates said:


> unless you already have a subscription to ireland.com in which case you are already a member...



Existing IT subscribers can get a refund of their remaining sub if they want to ...



> Those people who have subscribed to The Irish Times on www.ireland.com will be offered a full refund for the remainder of their subscription period.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2008)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------

